# African Pygmy Hedgehogs - disgusting.



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

All of you that own them; you're all disgusting creatures. Taking those cute little animals and putting them in boxes to prod and poke and posting pictures... forcing me to buy one! And when i track one down and buy it i'm blaming you lot!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

haha :welcome::welcome:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hippyhaplos said:


> haha :welcome::welcome:
> 
> Where are the pics?:O





Meko said:


> ! And when i track one down and buy it i'm blaming you lot!



:whistling2:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry I totally misread it as when I track one of you lot down:blush::blush:

They're amazing! Deffo my favourite!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol no.. i've pm'ed somebody about one and ordered some bits. Although i only just managed to collected its house.... had to wrestle it a bit to get it in the car!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

What did you go for- zoozone or viv?

I started with one:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Large Hagen ZooZone Cage, Ferrets,Rabbits, Guinea Pigs on eBay (end time 18-Mar-11 18:00:46 GMT) :whistling2:

no way i can get a viv in an MR2 and i wasn't taking the passenger seat out again.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a total steal!! 

Have you bought water/food bowls?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Meko, you do have a soft centre after all:flrt:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> All of you that own them; you're all disgusting creatures. Taking those cute little animals and putting them in boxes to prod and poke and posting pictures... forcing me to buy one! And when i track one down and buy it i'm blaming you lot!


I know precisely how you feel, though I'd preferred a reptile personally.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Meko, you do have a soft centre after all:flrt:


I don't know what I'm more shocked at... this, or the fact Meko is posting outwith 18+:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hippyhaplos said:


> That's a total steal!!
> 
> Have you bought water/food bowls?


strangely enough i bought that because a mate was getting a tortoise and i ended up looking at hogs..



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Meko, you do have a soft centre after all:flrt:


sssh.. don't tell anybody :whistling2:



joeyboy said:


> I know precisely how you feel, though I'd preferred a reptile personally.



I'm going to name him Honk (when i track one down) and he'll woo the ladies for me. Although i do prefer mammals over reptiles.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hippyhaplos said:


> I don't know what I'm more shocked at... this, or the fact Meko is posting outwith 18+:lol2::lol2:


ahem! click on my name and then 'view posts by Meko'. You'll see that I post in most forums; i don't just loiter round 18+ like most of them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just one bit of advice, get one from a breeder and not a petshop they are so much healthier and friendlier too.
Great little critters:flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

There's somebody on here over Manchester way who's got a couple up for sale so i've pm'ed them.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry Meko haha



Shell195 said:


> Just one bit of advice, get one from a breeder and not a petshop they are so much healthier and friendlier too.
> Great little critters:flrt:


This! My little Roscoe is the best He was litter trained and only a tiny bit huffy... he was quilling to be fair!

The breeder of mine is on here, and I know I have her for peace of mind should things happen:S

Get ceramic foodbowls for them. Tipping their food and water everywhere seems to be a favourite past time for them:whip:

YouTube - Charlotte the Hedgehog loves cilantro I have no clue what cilantro is, but mine go wild for parsley


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've got a couple of glass ramekins in the cupboard; they came with cheesecake, so i might use them.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

TUT TUT. :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if it's shit and stinks, i'm going to call it Rach :whistling2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Meko said:


> if it's shit and stinks, i'm going to call it Rach :whistling2:


i hope it eats your face!!!.:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

does that mean you want to eat my face? :mf_dribble:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Horrid aren't they!












(just secured a beautiful champagne girl for this little lad!)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they are.. i'll add you to the list of people to blame as well.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sure this has to be the most hideous, vile example of this verminous pest:2thumb: (Click the pic to watch the vid)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'll have to watch your vileness when i get home :whistling2:

although you sold all yours before i had a chance to convince myself i was having one.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Meko said:


> i'll have to watch your vileness when i get home :whistling2:
> 
> *although you sold all yours before i had a chance to convince myself i was having one.*


Oh mate, you should've said something and I'd have saved one...shame though because thery were a Disgustingly pretty bunch!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i did... kind of.. i said that it was a shame it was a BTS you were after and not a crestie. The next post was you saying that the last one had been reserved. 
i was still umming and ahing about it at that point though..


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Actually, scratch that (i got the wrong one)....for here is the TRUE FACE OF EVIL!
(again, click the pic)


Turn away if you wish to remain pure!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Meko said:


> i did... kind of.. i said that it was a shame it was a BTS you were after and not a crestie. The next post was you saying that the last one had been reserved.
> i was still umming and ahing about it at that point though..


Ahhh, I remember....i don't really want geckos, that's why. Sorry


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's right.. i'd put one of mine up for sale which is why i mentioned it.

there is somebody in Manchester with a couple for sale at £80 but not heard back from them yet.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Meko said:


> it's right.. i'd put one of mine up for sale which is why i mentioned it.
> 
> there is somebody in Manchester with a couple for sale at £80 but not heard back from them yet.


Well, if any of mine fall through when it comes to weaning time in a few days, then you can have 1st refusal if you want?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sounds good to me!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

well i've still not heard from the person who was selling theirs but i nipped into the local reptile shop for some locusts and they had a couple in... not babies though but there was an albino girl.......................... 

deposit left


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Meko said:


> well i've still not heard from the person who was selling theirs but i nipped into the local reptile shop for some locusts and they had a couple in... not babies though but there was an albino girl..........................
> 
> deposit left


Result!

When do you get her?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i only paid a deposit bcause i'm waiting for a wheel and sleeping sacks to turn up. So when they appear (ordered last night from eBay) i'll nip in and pick her up.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Meko said:


> i only paid a deposit bcause i'm waiting for a wheel and sleeping sacks to turn up. So when they appear (ordered last night from eBay) i'll nip in and pick her up.


Did you handle it? I don't mean to be a negative nancy, but I always worry about the shop hogs 'cos they tend to keep them without hides and they seem really stressed. 

I'm sure it'll be lovely though


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Good for you - they make such a great pet.

I got mine from Fanta a couple of years ago - we met up at a BCG meeting and she just happened to mention her female was pregnant.

It is true that breeders tend to handle more regularly but I am sure your little one will soon get used to your smell!!!

I get Sparky out for an hour every night once OH has taken the dog upstairs - I always feed him his mealworms by hand and have a lovely snuggle.

Look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Not the best pics and the towel is because she's still a but huffy and balls up... she's bloody prickly!! not properly settled in yet so i didn't want to just grab her.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Shes pretty :flrt: Im not the biggest fan of albinos but shes cute 

Finally set up a 3x2x2 for mine today as an upgrade from his zoozone. Put him on his new silent spinner (he has a flying saucer before) and the daft bugger just fell asleep lay on it :flrt:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Meko said:


> Not the best pics and the towel is because she's still a but huffy and balls up... she's bloody prickly!! not properly settled in yet so i didn't want to just grab her.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
What a little sweetheart she is! In that second pic she looks like she's pointing at you :lol2::lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Dancing APH.... :flrt:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

She is adorable Meko - you will be addicted in no time.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww, now she is a bit adorable, I love her little feets, but (hope the re-post is ok) the below picture is my favourite


----------



## fannieannie09 (Jun 17, 2009)

Shes so cute!:flrt: what are you going to call her?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm going to call her Fannieannie09 because you're a little bit tasty :blush:


----------



## fannieannie09 (Jun 17, 2009)

You big flirt Meko:blush:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

one does try ones hardest.


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

cute hog


----------



## dragonbeardo (Apr 20, 2010)

*o noooooooooooooo*

cheers now u got me researching them................watch this space lol


----------

